# Massive svchost.exe memory leak w/ nsi windows 7



## mattyxp (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi,

For the last few months my I am experiencing a large memory leak with svchost.exe (the one associated with process nsi). Operating systems is Windows 7 64 bit. The memory grows over a 1 week period to use most of the 8gb of available RAM. Only solution so far is to reboot and then it just starts building up again...help!

Thanks Much!!!


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi mattyxp,

First and foremost, please list your computer specs. Posting computer specs definitel helps us troubleshoot computer issues more efficiently. Have you ran a virus scan on your computer? If not, make sure your anti-virus program is updated, boot up your computer into safe mode and scan your computer for any viruses. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

hi, go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy paste:-


```
echo > 0 & tasklist /svc /fi "imagename eq svchost.exe" >> 0 & tasklist /v >>0 & Tasklist /m >> 0 & net start >> 0 & systeminfo >> 0 & echo  >> 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter, you can delete all the windows "hotfix's" (windows updates) we don't need them.

Please copy paste the notepad outcome here.

*EDIT:-* Once you copy paste the notepad detail please use your mouse to highlight all the posted detail then from the posting tools menu







select this Icon, (second from last) called "Wrap PHP Tags around the selected text", this will present it to use in a much more readable state.


----------



## mattyxp (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for getting back with me. 
Computer is Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
8 GB RAM
Intel i7-2600k @2.40 GHz
128 MB SSD boot drive
4 GB mirrored HD

I ran AVG 2014 virus scan in Windows Safe Mode and no virus' were detected. I also ran a malware scan last week with nothing found as well.


----------



## mattyxp (Dec 12, 2013)

```
ECHO is on.

Image Name                     PID Services                                    
========================= ======== ============================================
svchost.exe                   1148 DcomLaunch, PlugPlay, Power                 
svchost.exe                   1228 RpcEptMapper, RpcSs                         
svchost.exe                   1356 AudioSrv, Dhcp, eventlog,                   
                                   HomeGroupProvider, lmhosts, wscsvc          
svchost.exe                   1392 AudioEndpointBuilder, CscService, hidserv,  
                                   HomeGroupListener, Netman, PcaSvc, TrkWks,  
                                   UxSms, WdiSystemHost, WPDBusEnum, wudfsvc   
svchost.exe                   1436 EventSystem, fdPHost, FontCache, netprofm,  
                                   nsi, WdiServiceHost, WinHttpAutoProxySvc    
svchost.exe                   1488 AeLookupSvc, Browser, iphlpsvc,             
                                   LanmanServer, MMCSS, ProfSvc, Schedule,     
                                   seclogon, SENS, ShellHWDetection, Themes,   
                                   Winmgmt, wuauserv                           
svchost.exe                   1628 gpsvc                                       
svchost.exe                   1756 CryptSvc, Dnscache, LanmanWorkstation,      
                                   NlaSvc                                      
svchost.exe                   1980 BFE, DPS, MpsSvc                            
svchost.exe                   2728 hpqcxs08, hpqddsvc                          
svchost.exe                   2936 Net Driver HPZ12                            
svchost.exe                   2984 Pml Driver HPZ12                            
svchost.exe                   3728 stisvc                                      
svchost.exe                   4456 PolicyAgent                                 
svchost.exe                   5544 FDResPub, SSDPSRV, upnphost                 
svchost.exe                   5172 p2pimsvc, p2psvc, PNRPsvc                   

Image Name                     PID Session Name        Session#    Mem Usage Status          User Name                                              CPU Time Window Title                                                            
========================= ======== ================ =========== ============ =============== ================================================== ============ ========================================================================
System Idle Process              0 Services                   0         24 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     1:16:21 N/A                                                                     
System                           4 Services                   0        304 K Unknown         N/A                                                     0:00:31 N/A                                                                     
smss.exe                       356 Services                   0      1,392 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
avgrsa.exe                     508 Services                   0     11,920 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:23 N/A                                                                     
avgcsrva.exe                   544 Services                   0     72,672 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:03 N/A                                                                     
csrss.exe                      944 Services                   0      5,044 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
wininit.exe                    176 Services                   0      5,300 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
csrss.exe                      484 Console                    1      9,464 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
services.exe                   896 Services                   0     10,668 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
lsass.exe                      952 Services                   0     16,040 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:02 N/A                                                                     
lsm.exe                        960 Services                   0      5,032 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
winlogon.exe                  1064 Console                    1      8,588 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1148 Services                   0     11,644 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1228 Services                   0     10,744 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
atiesrxx.exe                  1288 Services                   0      5,132 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1356 Services                   0     28,252 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1392 Services                   0     20,932 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1436 Services                   0     25,112 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1488 Services                   0     39,540 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
audiodg.exe                   1560 Services                   0     19,564 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:02 N/A                                                                     
CTAudSvc.exe                  1600 Services                   0      4,428 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1628 Services                   0      6,176 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1756 Services                   0     25,584 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:12 N/A                                                                     
atieclxx.exe                  1832 Console                    1      7,428 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 AMD EEU Client                                                          
spoolsv.exe                   1932 Services                   0     21,008 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1980 Services                   0     19,224 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
armsvc.exe                     920 Services                   0      3,996 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
AppleMobileDeviceService.     1304 Services                   0      9,832 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
taskhost.exe                  2056 Console                    1     14,984 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 MCI command handling window                                             
taskeng.exe                   2124 Console                    1      6,916 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 TaskEng - Task Scheduler Engine Process                                 
avgidsagent.exe               2132 Services                   0     25,704 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:02 N/A                                                                     
dwm.exe                       2172 Console                    1     40,816 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:03 DWM Notification Window                                                 
explorer.exe                  2204 Console                    1     78,600 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:05 N/A                                                                     
avgwdsvc.exe                  2228 Services                   0     21,984 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
mDNSResponder.exe             2316 Services                   0      7,032 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
ipoint.exe                    2400 Console                    1      8,412 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
itype.exe                     2412 Console                    1      8,428 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
RAVCpl64.exe                  2564 Console                    1     11,536 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 Realtek HD Audio CPL for Vista                                          
rundll32.exe                  2572 Console                    1      7,668 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
rundll32.exe                  2584 Console                    1      6,420 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
KcastWin7.exe                 2712 Console                    1    109,116 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:08 Thu, 12-Dec-2013 18:03 - Gold bid : 1227.50, ask : 1228.50, up 2.30.    
svchost.exe                   2728 Services                   0     10,580 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
HeciServer.exe                2764 Services                   0      6,220 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
IPROSetMonitor.exe            2820 Services                   0      4,944 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
AnyDVDtray.exe                2856 Console                    1     33,832 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:01 ElbyTrayWindow                                                          
Jhi_service.exe               2908 Services                   0      5,800 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   2936 Services                   0      4,220 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   2984 Services                   0      4,316 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
SDFSSvc.exe                   3012 Services                   0     34,088 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
hpqtra08.exe                  3024 Console                    1     27,948 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
iTunes.exe                    3052 Console                    1    140,004 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:13 bf0                                                                     
PTReplicator.exe              2064 Console                    1     11,568 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 Replicator                                                              
VolPanlu.exe                  2924 Console                    1     15,780 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:01 Sound Blaster Panel                                                     
IAStorIcon.exe                2900 Console                    1     25,104 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
iusb3mon.exe                  2556 Console                    1      5,652 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 Intel(R) USB 3.0 Monitor                                                
SDTray.exe                    3092 Console                    1     28,224 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
iTunesHelper.exe              3168 Console                    1     12,436 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 WinAMRestoreWnd                                                         
hpwuschd2.exe                 3184 Console                    1      3,800 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 HPWU                                                                    
avgui.exe                     3288 Console                    1     20,112 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 AvgTrayMainWnd                                                          
jusched.exe                   3360 Console                    1      4,632 K Not Responding  User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName                                                    
avgnsa.exe                    3620 Services                   0     14,724 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:02 N/A                                                                     
avgemca.exe                   3692 Services                   0      7,088 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   3728 Services                   0      8,892 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
WLIDSVC.EXE                   3828 Services                   0     15,652 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
SDUpdSvc.exe                  3960 Services                   0     15,140 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
WLIDSVCM.EXE                  1312 Services                   0      4,056 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
SDWSCSvc.exe                  4392 Services                   0      3,868 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
iPodService.exe               4692 Services                   0      8,584 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
AppleMobileDeviceHelper.e     5008 Console                    1     11,956 K Unknown         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
conhost.exe                   5016 Console                    1      4,200 K Unknown         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
distnoted.exe                 5076 Console                    1      5,844 K Unknown         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
conhost.exe                   5092 Console                    1      4,188 K Unknown         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   4456 Services                   0      6,452 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
WUDFHost.exe                  4088 Services                   0      6,708 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
SearchIndexer.exe             5196 Services                   0     38,284 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:08 N/A                                                                     
wmpnetwk.exe                  5308 Services                   0      5,596 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:15 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   5544 Services                   0     14,168 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
WmiPrvSE.exe                  5984 Services                   0      7,876 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   5172 Services                   0     15,996 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
APSDaemon.exe                 5476 Console                    1     13,880 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName                                                    
ADvdDiscHlp64.exe             3372 Console                    1      6,192 K Unknown         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
conhost.exe                   3316 Console                    1      4,220 K Unknown         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
hpqste08.exe                  6200 Console                    1     12,560 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
hpqbam08.exe                  6248 Console                    1      8,032 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 Alerts Timer Window                                                     
hpqgpc01.exe                  6368 Console                    1     10,900 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 GrandPrix Hidden Window                                                 
firefox.exe                   6840 Console                    1    289,048 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:31 Massive svchost.exe memory leak w/ nsi windows 7 - Tech Support Forum - 
dllhost.exe                   6452 Services                   0      8,024 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe          2876 Services                   0     21,164 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
LMS.exe                       6196 Services                   0      4,848 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
sppsvc.exe                    5696 Services                   0     13,468 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
UNS.exe                       1364 Services                   0     10,780 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
wuauclt.exe                   6752 Console                    1      7,872 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 Windows Update Taskbar Notification                                     
cmd.exe                       5832 Console                    1      3,472 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 tasklist  /v                                                            
conhost.exe                   1904 Console                    1      7,144 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 CicMarshalWnd                                                           
dllhost.exe                   6684 Console                    1      8,664 K Running         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName                                                    
WmiPrvSE.exe                  6496 Services                   0      7,652 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
tasklist.exe                  4660 Console                    1      7,168 K Unknown         User-PC\User                                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     

Image Name                     PID Modules                                     
========================= ======== ============================================
System Idle Process              0 N/A                                         
System                           4 N/A                                         
smss.exe                       356 ntdll.dll                                   
avgrsa.exe                     508 ntdll.dll, avgloga.dll, avgsysa.dll,        
                                   avgntopenssla.dll, avgchjwa.dll,            
                                   avgclita.dll, avgdetallocatora.dll,         
                                   avgcclia.dll, avgcomma.dll, avgcerta.dll    
avgcsrva.exe                   544 ntdll.dll, avgloga.dll, avgsysa.dll,        
                                   avgntopenssla.dll, avgcorea.dll,            
                                   avgdetallocatora.dll, avgcerta.dll,         
                                   avgchcla.dll                                
csrss.exe                      944 ntdll.dll, CSRSRV.dll, basesrv.DLL,         
                                   winsrv.DLL, USER32.dll, GDI32.dll,          
                                   kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll, LPK.dll,      
                                   USP10.dll, msvcrt.dll, sxssrv.DLL, sxs.dll, 
                                   RPCRT4.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll, ADVAPI32.dll,    
                                   sechost.dll                                 
wininit.exe                    176 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   USER32.dll, GDI32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,  
                                   msvcrt.dll, RPCRT4.dll, sechost.dll,        
                                   profapi.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll,          
                                   RpcRtRemote.dll, apphelp.dll,               
                                   CRYPTBASE.dll, WS2_32.dll, NSI.dll,         
                                   mswsock.dll, wshtcpip.dll, wship6.dll,      
                                   secur32.dll, SSPICLI.DLL, credssp.dll,      
                                   ADVAPI32.dll                                
csrss.exe                      484 ntdll.dll, CSRSRV.dll, basesrv.DLL,         
                                   winsrv.DLL, USER32.dll, GDI32.dll,          
                                   kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll, LPK.dll,      
                                   USP10.dll, msvcrt.dll, sxssrv.DLL, sxs.dll, 
                                   RPCRT4.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll, ADVAPI32.dll,    
                                   sechost.dll                                 
services.exe                   896 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   msvcrt.dll, RPCRT4.dll, SspiCli.dll,        
                                   profapi.dll, sechost.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll,    
                                   scext.dll, USER32.dll, GDI32.dll, LPK.dll,  
                                   USP10.dll, Secur32.dll, SCESRV.dll,         
                                   srvcli.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll,           
                                   RpcRtRemote.dll, credssp.dll, AUTHZ.dll,    
                                   UBPM.dll, ADVAPI32.dll, apphelp.dll,        
                                   WTSAPI32.dll, WINSTA.dll, WS2_32.dll,       
                                   NSI.dll, mswsock.dll, wshtcpip.dll,         
                                   wship6.dll                                  
lsass.exe                      952 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   msvcrt.dll, RPCRT4.dll, SspiSrv.dll,        
                                   lsasrv.dll, sechost.dll, SspiCli.dll,       
                                   ADVAPI32.dll, USER32.dll, GDI32.dll,        
                                   LPK.dll, USP10.dll, SAMSRV.dll,             
                                   cryptdll.dll, MSASN1.dll, wevtapi.dll,      
                                   IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll, cngaudit.dll,         
                                   AUTHZ.dll, ncrypt.dll, bcrypt.dll,          
                                   msprivs.DLL, netjoin.dll, negoexts.DLL,     
                                   Secur32.dll, cryptbase.dll, kerberos.DLL,   
                                   CRYPTSP.dll, WS2_32.dll, NSI.dll,           
                                   mswsock.dll, wship6.dll, msv1_0.DLL,        
                                   netlogon.DLL, DNSAPI.dll, logoncli.dll,     
                                   schannel.DLL, CRYPT32.dll, wdigest.DLL,     
                                   rsaenh.dll, tspkg.DLL, pku2u.DLL,           
                                   livessp.DLL, PSAPI.DLL, SHLWAPI.dll,        
                                   bcryptprimitives.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll,      
                                   efslsaext.dll, scecli.DLL, credssp.dll,     
                                   WINSTA.dll, IPHLPAPI.DLL, WINNSI.DLL,       
                                   netutils.dll, USERENV.dll, profapi.dll,     
                                   dssenh.dll, GPAPI.dll, wshtcpip.dll,        
                                   WLDAP32.dll, certpoleng.dll, cryptnet.dll,  
                                   SensApi.dll, wkscli.dll, keyiso.dll         
lsm.exe                        960 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll, RPCRT4.dll,        
                                   SYSNTFY.dll, WMsgAPI.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll,    
                                   pcwum.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll, secur32.dll,    
                                   SSPICLI.DLL, credssp.dll, ADVAPI32.dll      
winlogon.exe                  1064 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   USER32.dll, GDI32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,  
                                   msvcrt.dll, WINSTA.dll, RPCRT4.dll,         
                                   IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll, ADVAPI32.dll,         
                                   sechost.dll, profapi.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll,  
                                   apphelp.dll, UXINIT.dll, UxTheme.dll,       
                                   CRYPTSP.dll, rsaenh.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll,     
                                   WindowsCodecs.dll, ole32.dll, wkscli.dll,   
                                   netjoin.dll, netutils.dll, SspiCli.dll,     
                                   slc.dll, MPR.dll                            
svchost.exe                   1148 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll, RPCRT4.dll,        
                                   umpnpmgr.dll, SPINF.dll, USER32.dll,        
                                   GDI32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll, DEVRTL.dll,  
                                   IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll,      
                                   USERENV.dll, profapi.dll, GPAPI.dll,        
                                   CRYPTBASE.dll, umpo.dll, WINSTA.dll,        
                                   SETUPAPI.dll, CFGMGR32.dll, ADVAPI32.dll,   
                                   OLEAUT32.dll, ole32.dll, DEVOBJ.dll,        
                                   pcwum.DLL, rpcss.dll, SspiCli.dll,          
                                   credssp.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL, apphelp.dll,      
                                   WTSAPI32.dll, ntmarta.dll, WLDAP32.dll,     
                                   wmidcprv.dll, FastProx.dll, wbemcomn.dll,   
                                   WS2_32.dll, NSI.dll, NTDSAPI.dll,           
                                   wbemprox.dll, CRYPTSP.dll, rsaenh.dll,      
                                   wbemsvc.dll, wmiutils.dll, WINTRUST.dll,    
                                   CRYPT32.dll, MSASN1.dll, msi.dll,           
                                   SHLWAPI.dll, msiltcfg.dll, VERSION.dll,     
                                   SXS.DLL, SFC.DLL, sfc_os.DLL                
svchost.exe                   1228 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll, RPCRT4.dll,        
                                   rpcepmap.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll, secur32.dll, 
                                   SSPICLI.DLL, credssp.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll,    
                                   rpcss.dll, ADVAPI32.dll, CRYPTSP.dll,       
                                   rsaenh.dll, WS2_32.dll, NSI.dll,            
                                   mswsock.dll, user32.dll, GDI32.dll,         
                                   LPK.dll, USP10.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll,   
                                   wshtcpip.dll, wship6.dll, FirewallAPI.dll,  
                                   VERSION.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL, ole32.dll,        
                                   OLEAUT32.dll, fwpuclnt.dll, msi.dll,        
                                   SHLWAPI.dll, msiltcfg.dll, SFC.DLL,         
                                   sfc_os.DLL, SXS.DLL                         
atiesrxx.exe                  1288 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   USER32.dll, GDI32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,  
                                   msvcrt.dll, ADVAPI32.dll, sechost.dll,      
                                   RPCRT4.dll, WTSAPI32.dll, PSAPI.DLL,        
                                   USERENV.dll, profapi.dll, POWRPROF.dll,     
                                   SETUPAPI.dll, CFGMGR32.dll, OLEAUT32.dll,   
                                   ole32.dll, DEVOBJ.dll, IMM32.DLL,           
                                   MSCTF.dll, WINSTA.dll, apphelp.dll          
svchost.exe                   1356 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll, RPCRT4.dll,        
                                   ole32.dll, GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll,  
                                   USP10.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll,            
                                   CRYPTBASE.dll, ADVAPI32.dll, wevtsvc.dll,   
                                   RpcRtRemote.dll, secur32.dll, SSPICLI.DLL,  
                                   credssp.dll, WS2_32.dll, NSI.dll,           
                                   mswsock.dll, wshtcpip.dll, wship6.dll,      
                                   GPAPI.dll, audiosrv.dll, POWRPROF.dll,      
                                   SETUPAPI.dll, CFGMGR32.dll, OLEAUT32.dll,   
                                   DEVOBJ.dll, MMDevAPI.DLL, PROPSYS.dll,      
                                   AVRT.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL, lmhsvc.dll,          
                                   IPHLPAPI.DLL, WINNSI.DLL, nrpsrv.DLL,       
                                   dhcpcore.dll, DNSAPI.dll, firewallapi.dll,  
                                   VERSION.dll, dhcpcore6.dll, dhcpcsvc.DLL,   
                                   dhcpcsvc6.DLL, WINSTA.dll, SHLWAPI.dll,     
                                   CRYPTSP.dll, rsaenh.dll, audioses.dll,      
                                   wscsvc.dll, dbghelp.dll, wbemprox.dll,      
                                   wbemcomn.dll, wbemsvc.dll, fastprox.dll,    
                                   NTDSAPI.dll, CRYPT32.dll, MSASN1.dll,       
                                   WINTRUST.DLL, imagehlp.dll, ncrypt.dll,     
                                   bcrypt.dll, bcryptprimitives.dll,           
                                   wuapi.dll, Cabinet.dll, profapi.dll,        
                                   USERENV.dll, wkscli.dll, netutils.dll,      
                                   NLAapi.dll, napinsp.dll, pnrpnsp.dll,       
                                   WLIDNSP.DLL, PSAPI.DLL, mdnsNSP.dll,        
                                   rasadhlp.dll, fwpuclnt.dll, winrnr.dll,     
                                   provsvc.dll, npmproxy.dll, actxprxy.dll,    
                                   FunDisc.dll, ATL.DLL, msxml6.dll,           
                                   fdproxy.dll, P2P.dll, P2PCOLLAB.dll,        
                                   SHELL32.dll, ieproxy.dll,                   
                                   api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll,    
                                   api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll,    
                                   api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll,   
                                   XmlLite.dll, MBWrp64.dll, MBTHX64.dll,      
                                   MBAPO64.DLL, RtkAPO64.dll, audioeng.dll,    
                                   WMALFXGFXDSP.dll, mfplat.DLL                
svchost.exe                   1392 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll, RPCRT4.dll,        
                                   ole32.dll, GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll,  
                                   USP10.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll,            
                                   CRYPTBASE.dll, ADVAPI32.dll, audiosrv.dll,  
                                   POWRPROF.dll, SETUPAPI.dll, CFGMGR32.dll,   
                                   OLEAUT32.dll, DEVOBJ.dll, MMDevAPI.DLL,     
                                   PROPSYS.dll, AVRT.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL,         
                                   SHLWAPI.dll, cscsvc.dll, USERENV.dll,       
                                   profapi.dll, pcwum.dll, PeerDist.dll,       
                                   AUTHZ.dll, taskschd.dll, SspiCli.dll,       
                                   mstask.dll, COMCTL32.dll, CRYPTSP.dll,      
                                   rsaenh.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll, WTSAPI32.dll,  
                                   GPAPI.dll, uxsms.dll, WINSTA.dll,           
                                   apphelp.dll, XmlLite.dll, pcasvc.dll,       
                                   AEPIC.dll, sfc.dll, sfc_os.DLL,             
                                   VERSION.dll, wevtapi.dll, trkwks.dll,       
                                   hidserv.dll, HID.DLL, wpdbusenum.dll,       
                                   wdi.dll, PortableDeviceApi.dll,             
                                   WINTRUST.dll, CRYPT32.dll, MSASN1.dll,      
                                   APPHLPDM.DLL, SHELL32.dll, wer.dll,         
                                   umb.dll, ATL.DLL,                           
                                   portabledeviceconnectapi.dll, wudfsvc.dll,  
                                   WUDFPlatform.dll, netman.dll, NSI.dll,      
                                   WINNSI.DLL, netshell.dll, IPHLPAPI.DLL,     
                                   nlaapi.dll, RASDLG.dll, MPRAPI.dll,         
                                   RASAPI32.dll, rasman.dll, WS2_32.dll,       
                                   rtutils.dll, dsrole.dll, netcfgx.dll,       
                                   devrtl.DLL, cscobj.dll, hnetcfg.dll,        
                                   slc.dll, wbemprox.dll, wbemcomn.dll,        
                                   wbemsvc.dll, fastprox.dll, NTDSAPI.dll,     
                                   listsvc.dll, FirewallAPI.dll, actxprxy.dll, 
                                   IdListen.dll, NETAPI32.dll, netutils.dll,   
                                   srvcli.dll, wkscli.dll, SAMCLI.DLL,         
                                   ncrypt.dll, bcrypt.dll, hgprint.dll,        
                                   WINSPOOL.DRV, SAMLIB.dll, shacct.dll,       
                                   COMCTL32.dll, cscapi.dll                    
svchost.exe                   1436 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll, RPCRT4.dll,        
                                   ole32.dll, GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll,  
                                   USP10.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll,            
                                   CRYPTBASE.dll, ADVAPI32.dll, fntcache.dll,  
                                   es.dll, OLEAUT32.dll, CRYPTSP.dll,          
                                   rsaenh.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL,   
                                   nsisvc.dll, NSI.dll, SXS.DLL, netprofm.dll, 
                                   nlaapi.dll, npmproxy.dll, WS2_32.dll,       
                                   IPHLPAPI.DLL, WINNSI.DLL, wdi.dll,          
                                   GPAPI.dll, perftrack.dll, wer.dll,          
                                   dwmapi.dll, Secur32.dll, SSPICLI.DLL,       
                                   AEPIC.dll, sfc.dll, sfc_os.DLL,             
                                   VERSION.dll, fthsvc.dll, apphelp.dll,       
                                   wevtapi.dll, winhttp.dll, webio.dll,        
                                   SHLWAPI.dll, credssp.dll, DNSAPI.dll,       
                                   napinsp.dll, pnrpnsp.dll, mswsock.dll,      
                                   winrnr.dll, WLIDNSP.DLL, PSAPI.DLL,         
                                   mdnsNSP.dll, wshtcpip.dll, wship6.dll,      
                                   rasadhlp.dll, fwpuclnt.dll, dhcpcsvc.DLL,   
                                   dhcpcsvc6.DLL, fdphost.dll, fdwsd.dll,      
                                   ATL.DLL, bcrypt.dll, CRYPT32.dll,           
                                   MSASN1.dll, MLANG.dll, wsdapi.dll,          
                                   webservices.dll, FirewallAPI.dll,           
                                   fdssdp.dll, SSDPAPI.dll, fdproxy.dll,       
                                   bcryptprimitives.dll, XmlLite.dll,          
                                   FunDisc.dll, msxml6.dll, propsys.dll,       
                                   ieproxy.dll,                                
                                   api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll,    
                                   api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll,    
                                   api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll    
svchost.exe                   1488 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll, RPCRT4.dll,        
                                   ole32.dll, GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll,  
                                   USP10.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll,            
                                   CRYPTBASE.dll, ADVAPI32.dll, mmcss.dll,     
                                   AVRT.dll, profsvc.dll, OLEAUT32.dll,        
                                   SYSNTFY.dll, USERENV.dll, profapi.dll,      
                                   SHLWAPI.dll, ATL.DLL, themeservice.dll,     
                                   RpcRtRemote.dll, WINSTA.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL,   
                                   CRYPTSP.dll, rsaenh.dll, GPAPI.dll,         
                                   sens.dll, WS2_32.dll, NSI.dll, shsvcs.dll,  
                                   slc.dll, CFGMGR32.dll, schedsvc.dll,        
                                   pcwum.dll, SHELL32.dll, NETAPI32.dll,       
                                   netutils.dll, srvcli.dll, wkscli.dll,       
                                   SspiCli.dll, wevtapi.dll, AUTHZ.dll,        
                                   UBPM.dll, ktmw32.dll, XmlLite.dll,          
                                   SETUPAPI.dll, DEVOBJ.dll, secur32.dll,      
                                   credssp.dll, WINTRUST.dll, CRYPT32.dll,     
                                   MSASN1.dll, FVEAPI.dll, tbs.dll,            
                                   FVECERTS.dll, LOGONCLI.DLL, UxTheme.dll,    
                                   taskcomp.dll, VERSION.dll, ntmarta.dll,     
                                   WLDAP32.dll, mswsock.dll, wshtcpip.dll,     
                                   wship6.dll, netjoin.dll, WTSAPI32.dll,      
                                   comctl32.dll, PROPSYS.dll, SXS.DLL,         
                                   apphelp.dll, tschannel.dll, wiarpc.dll,     
                                   seclogon.dll, IPHLPAPI.DLL, WINNSI.DLL,     
                                   wmisvc.dll, wbemcomn.dll, VSSAPI.DLL,       
                                   VssTrace.DLL, samcli.dll, SAMLIB.dll,       
                                   wbemcore.dll, esscli.dll, FastProx.dll,     
                                   NTDSAPI.dll, iphlpsvc.dll, FirewallAPI.dll, 
                                   fwpuclnt.dll, rtutils.dll, sqmapi.dll,      
                                   WDSCORE.dll, wbemsvc.dll, hnetcfg.dll,      
                                   devrtl.DLL, netprofm.dll, nlaapi.dll,       
                                   wmiutils.dll, wbemprox.dll, NCI.dll,        
                                   repdrvfs.dll, DNSAPI.dll, WLIDNSP.DLL,      
                                   PSAPI.DLL, mdnsNSP.dll, wmiprvsd.dll,       
                                   NCObjAPI.DLL, wbemess.dll, ncprov.dll,      
                                   srvsvc.dll, dsrole.dll, browser.dll,        
                                   SSCORE.DLL, CLUSAPI.DLL, cryptdll.dll,      
                                   RESUTILS.DLL, dhcpcsvc.DLL, dhcpcsvc6.DLL,  
                                   winspool.drv, rasadhlp.dll, npmproxy.dll,   
                                   aelupsvc.dll, SPINF.dll, upnp.dll,          
                                   WINHTTP.dll, webio.dll, SSDPAPI.dll,        
                                   wuaueng.dll, ESENT.dll, Cabinet.dll,        
                                   mspatcha.dll, WMsgAPI.dll, msxml3.dll,      
                                   wer.dll, ncrypt.dll, bcrypt.dll,            
                                   bcryptprimitives.dll, schannel.DLL,         
                                   cryptnet.dll, wups2.dll, RasApi32.dll,      
                                   rasman.dll                                  
audiodg.exe                   1560 N/A                                         
CTAudSvc.exe                  1600 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,         
                                   wow64cpu.dll                                
svchost.exe                   1628 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll, RPCRT4.dll,        
                                   ole32.dll, GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll,  
                                   USP10.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll,            
                                   CRYPTBASE.dll, ADVAPI32.dll, gpsvc.dll,     
                                   GPAPI.dll, WLDAP32.dll, Secur32.dll,        
                                   SSPICLI.DLL, NSI.dll, SYSNTFY.dll,          
                                   nlaapi.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll, dsrole.dll,    
                                   slc.dll, SAMLIB.dll                         
svchost.exe                   1756 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll, RPCRT4.dll,        
                                   ole32.dll, GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll,  
                                   USP10.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll,            
                                   CRYPTBASE.dll, ADVAPI32.dll, dnsrslvr.dll,  
                                   WS2_32.dll, NSI.dll, DNSAPI.dll,            
                                   WINNSI.DLL, Fwpuclnt.dll, dnsext.dll,       
                                   USERENV.dll, profapi.dll, GPAPI.dll,        
                                   mswsock.dll, iphlpapi.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll, 
                                   wship6.dll, dhcpcsvc.DLL, dhcpcsvc6.DLL,    
                                   wshtcpip.dll, wkssvc.dll, netutils.dll,     
                                   netjoin.dll, SspiCli.dll, cryptsvc.dll,     
                                   CRYPTNET.dll, CRYPT32.dll, MSASN1.dll,      
                                   WLDAP32.dll, VSSAPI.DLL, ATL.DLL,           
                                   VssTrace.DLL, OLEAUT32.dll, samcli.dll,     
                                   SAMLIB.dll, CRYPTSP.dll, rsaenh.dll,        
                                   CLBCatQ.DLL, es.dll, PROPSYS.dll,           
                                   nlasvc.dll, wevtapi.dll, ncsi.dll,          
                                   WINHTTP.dll, webio.dll, CFGMGR32.dll,       
                                   secur32.dll, credssp.dll, ssdpapi.dll,      
                                   wkscli.dll, bcrypt.dll,                     
                                   bcryptprimitives.dll, WTSAPI32.dll,         
                                   WINSTA.dll, ESENT.dll, psapi.dll,           
                                   SHLWAPI.dll, WLIDNSP.DLL, mdnsNSP.dll,      
                                   rasadhlp.dll, SensApi.dll                   
atieclxx.exe                  1832 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   USER32.dll, GDI32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,  
                                   msvcrt.dll, ADVAPI32.dll, sechost.dll,      
                                   RPCRT4.dll, USERENV.dll, profapi.dll,       
                                   WTSAPI32.dll, POWRPROF.dll, SETUPAPI.dll,   
                                   CFGMGR32.dll, OLEAUT32.dll, ole32.dll,      
                                   DEVOBJ.dll, dwmapi.dll, IMM32.DLL,          
                                   MSCTF.dll, atiadlxx.dll, SHELL32.dll,       
                                   SHLWAPI.dll, PSAPI.DLL, WINTRUST.dll,       
                                   CRYPT32.dll, MSASN1.dll, WINSTA.dll,        
                                   uxtheme.dll, SspiCli.dll                    
spoolsv.exe                   1932 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll, RPCRT4.dll,        
                                   USER32.dll, GDI32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,  
                                   POWRPROF.dll, SETUPAPI.dll, CFGMGR32.dll,   
                                   ADVAPI32.dll, OLEAUT32.dll, ole32.dll,      
                                   DEVOBJ.dll, DNSAPI.dll, WS2_32.dll,         
                                   NSI.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll,              
                                   CRYPTBASE.dll, slc.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll,    
                                   secur32.dll, SSPICLI.DLL, credssp.dll,      
                                   WTSAPI32.dll, WINSTA.dll, IPHLPAPI.DLL,     
                                   WINNSI.DLL, mswsock.dll, wshtcpip.dll,      
                                   wship6.dll, WLIDNSP.DLL, PSAPI.DLL,         
                                   SHLWAPI.dll, mdnsNSP.dll, rasadhlp.dll,     
                                   fwpuclnt.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL, umb.dll,         
                                   ATL.DLL, WINTRUST.dll, CRYPT32.dll,         
                                   MSASN1.dll, localspl.dll, SPOOLSS.DLL,      
                                   srvcli.dll, winspool.drv,                   
                                   PrintIsolationProxy.dll, hpzll4v2.dll,      
                                   hpzllw71.dll, hpzllwn7.dll, FXSMON.DLL,     
                                   hpz3lw71.dll, tcpmon.dll, snmpapi.dll,      
                                   wsnmp32.dll, msxml6.dll, usbmon.dll,        
                                   wls0wndh.dll, WSDMon.dll, wsdapi.dll,       
                                   webservices.dll, FirewallAPI.dll,           
                                   VERSION.dll, FunDisc.dll, fdPnp.dll,        
                                   winprint.dll, USERENV.dll, profapi.dll,     
                                   GPAPI.dll, hpzpp4v2.dll, hpzppw71.dll,      
                                   hpzppwn7.dll, dsrole.dll, win32spl.dll,     
                                   DEVRTL.dll, SPINF.dll, inetpp.dll,          
                                   CRYPTSP.dll, cscapi.dll, rsaenh.dll,        
                                   FXSRESM.DLL, netutils.dll, msv1_0.DLL,      
                                   cryptdll.dll, browcli.dll                   
svchost.exe                   1980 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll, RPCRT4.dll,        
                                   ole32.dll, GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll,  
                                   USP10.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll,            
                                   CRYPTBASE.dll, ADVAPI32.dll, bfe.dll,       
                                   AUTHZ.dll, slc.dll, SspiCli.dll, pcwum.dll, 
                                   RpcRtRemote.dll, mpssvc.dll,                
                                   FirewallAPI.dll, VERSION.dll, fwpuclnt.dll, 
                                   NSI.dll, CFGMGR32.dll, SHLWAPI.dll,         
                                   secur32.dll, credssp.dll, USERENV.dll,      
                                   profapi.dll, GPAPI.dll, WS2_32.dll,         
                                   IPHLPAPI.DLL, WINNSI.DLL, dhcpcsvc.DLL,     
                                   dhcpcsvc6.DLL, mswsock.dll, wshtcpip.dll,   
                                   wship6.dll, wfapigp.dll, ntmarta.dll,       
                                   WLDAP32.dll, dps.dll, OLEAUT32.dll,         
                                   CLBCatQ.DLL, taskschd.dll, bcrypt.dll,      
                                   netprofm.dll, nlaapi.dll, CRYPTSP.dll,      
                                   rsaenh.dll, npmproxy.dll, wdi.dll,          
                                   diagperf.dll, pnpts.dll, radardt.dll,       
                                   WTSAPI32.dll, wdiasqmmodule.dll             
armsvc.exe                     920 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,         
                                   wow64cpu.dll                                
AppleMobileDeviceService.     1304 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,         
                                   wow64cpu.dll                                
taskhost.exe                  2056 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   msvcrt.dll, ole32.dll, GDI32.dll,           
                                   USER32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll, RPCRT4.dll, 
                                   OLEAUT32.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll,         
                                   CRYPTBASE.dll, sechost.dll, ADVAPI32.dll,   
                                   uxtheme.dll, dwmapi.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL,       
                                   PlaySndSrv.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll, WINMM.dll, 
                                   HotStartUserAgent.dll, slc.dll,             
                                   wininet.dll,                                
                                   api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll,     
                                   api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll,    
                                   shlwapi.DLL,                                
                                   api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll,    
                                   version.DLL,                                
                                   api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll,   
                                   normaliz.DLL, iertutil.dll,                 
                                   api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll,   
                                   api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll,      
                                   MsCtfMonitor.dll, MSUTB.dll, WINSTA.dll,    
                                   WTSAPI32.dll,                               
                                   api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll,   
                                   ESENT.dll, psapi.dll, SHELL32.dll,          
                                   profapi.dll, dimsjob.dll, taskschd.dll,     
                                   SspiCli.dll, netprofm.dll, NSI.dll,         
                                   nlaapi.dll, CRYPTSP.dll, rsaenh.dll,        
                                   npmproxy.dll, dsrole.dll, sqmapi.dll,       
                                   MMDevAPI.DLL, PROPSYS.dll, wdmaud.drv,      
                                   ksuser.dll, AVRT.dll, SETUPAPI.dll,         
                                   CFGMGR32.dll, DEVOBJ.dll, AUDIOSES.DLL,     
                                   msacm32.drv, MSACM32.dll, midimap.dll,      
                                   ADvdDiscHlp64.dll                           
taskeng.exe                   2124 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   USER32.dll, GDI32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,  
                                   msvcrt.dll, ole32.dll, RPCRT4.dll,          
                                   OLEAUT32.dll, ktmw32.dll, wevtapi.dll,      
                                   IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll,        
                                   sechost.dll, ADVAPI32.dll, CRYPTSP.dll,     
                                   rsaenh.dll, SHLWAPI.dll, SspiCli.dll,       
                                   RpcRtRemote.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL,               
                                   tschannel.dll, uxtheme.dll, XmlLite.dll,    
                                   dwmapi.dll, apphelp.dll                     
avgidsagent.exe               2132 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,         
                                   wow64cpu.dll                                
dwm.exe                       2172 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,  
                                   msvcrt.dll, UxTheme.dll, IMM32.dll,         
                                   MSCTF.dll, dwmredir.dll, dwmcore.dll,       
                                   ADVAPI32.dll, sechost.dll, RPCRT4.dll,      
                                   WindowsCodecs.dll, ole32.dll, d3d10_1.dll,  
                                   d3d10_1core.dll, dxgi.dll, VERSION.dll,     
                                   dwmapi.dll, d3d11.dll, WINTRUST.dll,        
                                   CRYPT32.dll, MSASN1.dll, atiuxp64.dll,      
                                   aticfx64.dll, atidxx64.dll, uDWM.dll,       
                                   slc.dll                                     
explorer.exe                  2204 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,    
                                   ADVAPI32.dll, msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll,      
                                   RPCRT4.dll, GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll, 
                                   USP10.dll, SHLWAPI.dll, SHELL32.dll,        
                                   ole32.dll, OLEAUT32.dll, EXPLORERFRAME.dll, 
                                   DUser.dll, DUI70.dll, IMM32.dll, MSCTF.dll, 
                                   UxTheme.dll, POWRPROF.dll, SETUPAPI.dll,    
                                   CFGMGR32.dll, DEVOBJ.dll, dwmapi.dll,       
                                   slc.dll, gdiplus.dll, Secur32.dll,          
                                   SSPICLI.DLL, PROPSYS.dll, WINSTA.dll,       
                                   CRYPTBASE.dll, comctl32.dll,                
                                   WindowsCodecs.dll, profapi.dll,             
                                   apphelp.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL, EhStorShell.dll,  
                                   cscui.dll, CSCDLL.dll, CSCAPI.dll,          
                                   ntshrui.dll, srvcli.dll,                    
                                   IconCodecService.dll, CRYPTSP.dll,          
                                   rsaenh.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll, SndVolSSO.DLL, 
                                   HID.DLL, MMDevApi.dll, timedate.cpl,        
                                   ATL.DLL, actxprxy.dll, ntmarta.dll,         
                                   WLDAP32.dll, shdocvw.dll, LINKINFO.dll,     
                                   msiltcfg.dll, VERSION.dll, msi.dll,         
                                   USERENV.dll, shacct.dll, SAMLIB.dll,        
                                   samcli.dll, netutils.dll, msls31.dll,       
                                   tiptsf.dll, authui.dll, CRYPTUI.dll,        
                                   CRYPT32.dll, MSASN1.dll, urlmon.dll,        
                                   api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll,      
                                   api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll,    
                                   api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll,   
                                   api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll,     
                                   api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll,    
                                   api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll,   
                                   normaliz.DLL, iertutil.dll, WININET.dll,    
                                   api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll,   
                                   gameux.dll, XmlLite.dll, wer.dll,           
                                   NetworkExplorer.dll, WINMM.dll, wdmaud.drv, 
                                   ksuser.dll, AVRT.dll, AUDIOSES.DLL,         
                                   msacm32.drv, MSACM32.dll, midimap.dll,      
                                   OLKFSTUB.DLL, MSVCR90.dll, msutb.dll,       
                                   SyncCenter.dll, stobject.dll, BatMeter.dll, 
                                   WTSAPI32.dll, es.dll, prnfldr.dll,          
                                   WINSPOOL.DRV, dxp.dll, Syncreg.dll,         
                                   UIAnimation.dll, ehSSO.dll, netshell.dll,   
                                   IPHLPAPI.DLL, NSI.dll, WINNSI.DLL,          
                                   nlaapi.dll, AltTab.dll,                     
                                   wpdshserviceobj.dll,                        
                                   PortableDeviceTypes.dll,                    
                                   PortableDeviceApi.dll, WINTRUST.dll,        
                                   taskschd.dll, mssprxy.dll, pnidui.dll,      
                                   QUtil.dll, wevtapi.dll, dhcpcsvc.DLL,       
                                   WS2_32.dll, dhcpcsvc6.DLL, credssp.dll,     
                                   npmproxy.dll, cscobj.dll, srchadmin.dll,    
                                   Wlanapi.dll, wlanutil.dll, wwanapi.dll,     
                                   wwapi.dll, QAgent.dll, bthprops.cpl,        
                                   ieframe.dll,
```


----------



## mattyxp (Dec 12, 2013)

2nd Half of log:

api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll,
Actioncenter.dll, imapi2.dll, hgcpl.dll,
provsvc.dll, MsftEdit.dll, msxml6.dll,
SXS.DLL, fxsst.dll, FXSAPI.dll,
FXSRESM.DLL, ADvdDiscHlp64.dll,
netprofm.dll, wkscli.dll, DEVRTL.dll,
MPR.dll, wscinterop.dll, WSCAPI.dll,
wscui.cpl, werconcpl.dll, framedynos.dll,
wercplsupport.dll, hcproviders.dll,
ieproxy.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll,
SDECon64.dll, syncui.dll, SYNCENG.dll,
avgsea.dll, MSVCP110.dll, MSVCR110.dll,
avgsysa.dll, avgloga.dll,
avgntopenssla.dll, msxml3.dll, OLEACC.dll,
systemcpl.dll, WINBRAND.dll, NETAPI32.dll,
DSROLE.DLL, SPPC.DLL, wbemprox.dll,
wbemcomn.dll, wbemsvc.dll, fastprox.dll,
NTDSAPI.dll, WinSATAPI.dll, dxgi.dll,
atiu9p64.dll, SPINF.dll, SearchFolder.dll,
StructuredQuery.dll, NaturalLanguage6.dll,
NLSData0009.dll, NLSLexicons0009.dll,
thumbcache.dll, PSAPI.DLL, mswsock.dll,
wship6.dll, tquery.dll, drprov.dll,
ntlanman.dll, davclnt.dll, DAVHLPR.dll,
EhStorAPI.dll, MAPI32.dll, MSOHEVI.DLL,
MAPISHELL.DLL, mapishellr.dll, twext.dll,
acppage.dll, sfc.dll, sfc_os.DLL
avgwdsvc.exe 2228 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
mDNSResponder.exe 2316 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
WS2_32.dll, msvcrt.dll, RPCRT4.dll,
NSI.dll, IPHLPAPI.DLL, WINNSI.DLL,
NETAPI32.dll, netutils.dll, srvcli.dll,
wkscli.dll, POWRPROF.dll, SETUPAPI.dll,
CFGMGR32.dll, ADVAPI32.dll, sechost.dll,
GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,
OLEAUT32.dll, ole32.dll, DEVOBJ.dll,
IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll, cryptbase.dll,
mswsock.dll, wshtcpip.dll, wship6.dll,
dhcpcsvc.DLL, dhcpcsvc6.DLL, DNSAPI.dll
ipoint.exe 2400 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
ADVAPI32.dll, msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll,
RPCRT4.dll, USER32.dll, GDI32.dll, LPK.dll,
USP10.dll, MSVCP110.dll, MSVCR110.dll,
OLEAUT32.dll, ole32.dll, SHLWAPI.dll,
sqmapi.dll, WTSAPI32.dll, SHELL32.dll,
HID.DLL, PSAPI.DLL, SETUPAPI.dll,
CFGMGR32.dll, DEVOBJ.dll, USERENV.dll,
profapi.dll, VERSION.dll, MSIMG32.dll,
wer.dll, dbghelp.dll, CRYPT32.dll,
MSASN1.dll, WINTRUST.dll, WININET.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll,
normaliz.DLL, iertutil.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll,
WSOCK32.dll, WS2_32.dll, NSI.dll,
IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll, uxtheme.dll,
dwmapi.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL,
urlmon.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll,
Secur32.dll, SSPICLI.DLL,
api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll,
ADvdDiscHlp64.dll, dpgcmd.dll, WINMM.dll,
COMDLG32.dll, COMCTL32.dll, msi.dll,
OLEACC.dll, dpghnt.dll, WINSTA.dll,
ntmarta.dll, WLDAP32.dll
itype.exe 2412 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
ADVAPI32.dll, msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll,
RPCRT4.dll, USER32.dll, GDI32.dll, LPK.dll,
USP10.dll, MSVCP110.dll, MSVCR110.dll,
OLEAUT32.dll, ole32.dll, COMCTL32.dll,
SHLWAPI.dll, sqmapi.dll, WINMM.dll,
SHELL32.dll, HID.DLL, PSAPI.DLL,
SETUPAPI.dll, CFGMGR32.dll, DEVOBJ.dll,
dbghelp.dll, USERENV.dll, profapi.dll,
VERSION.dll, wer.dll, WSOCK32.dll,
WS2_32.dll, NSI.dll, WTSAPI32.dll,
IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll, uxtheme.dll,
dwmapi.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL,
urlmon.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll,
normaliz.DLL, iertutil.dll, WININET.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll,
Secur32.dll, SSPICLI.DLL,
api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll,
ADvdDiscHlp64.dll, dpgcmd.dll,
COMDLG32.dll, msi.dll, OLEACC.dll,
dpghnt.dll, MSIMG32.dll, WINTRUST.dll,
CRYPT32.dll, MSASN1.dll, WINSTA.dll,
msxml6.dll, ntmarta.dll, WLDAP32.dll
RAVCpl64.exe 2564 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
SETUPAPI.dll, CFGMGR32.dll, msvcrt.dll,
RPCRT4.dll, ADVAPI32.dll, sechost.dll,
GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,
OLEAUT32.dll, ole32.dll, DEVOBJ.dll,
WINMM.dll, DSOUND.dll, POWRPROF.dll,
VERSION.dll, PROPSYS.dll, UxTheme.dll,
gdiplus.dll, IMM32.dll, MSCTF.dll,
MSIMG32.dll, COMDLG32.dll, SHLWAPI.dll,
COMCTL32.dll, SHELL32.dll, WINSPOOL.DRV,
oledlg.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll, WINTRUST.dll,
CRYPT32.dll, MSASN1.dll, WindowsCodecs.dll,
CLBCatQ.DLL, MMDevApi.dll, dwmapi.dll,
AUDIOSES.DLL
rundll32.exe 2572 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
USER32.dll, GDI32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,
msvcrt.dll, imagehlp.dll, ADVAPI32.dll,
sechost.dll, RPCRT4.dll, IMM32.DLL,
MSCTF.dll, THXCfg64.dll, ole32.dll,
SHELL32.dll, SHLWAPI.dll, uxtheme.dll,
dwmapi.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL,
OLEAUT32.dll, MMDevApi.dll, PROPSYS.dll,
SETUPAPI.dll, CFGMGR32.dll, DEVOBJ.dll,
APOMgr64.DLL, HID.DLL, IPHLPAPI.DLL,
NSI.dll, WINNSI.DLL, audioses.dll,
MBAPO64.DLL, MBTHX64.dll, profapi.dll
rundll32.exe 2584 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
USER32.dll, GDI32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,
msvcrt.dll, imagehlp.dll, ADVAPI32.dll,
sechost.dll, RPCRT4.dll, IMM32.DLL,
MSCTF.dll, AmbRunE.dll, ole32.dll,
SHELL32.dll, SHLWAPI.dll, uxtheme.dll,
dwmapi.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL,
OLEAUT32.dll, MMDevApi.dll, PROPSYS.dll,
SETUPAPI.dll, CFGMGR32.dll, DEVOBJ.dll,
audioses.dll
KcastWin7.exe 2712 ntdll.dll, MSCOREE.DLL, KERNEL32.dll,
KERNELBASE.dll, apphelp.dll, AcGenral.DLL,
SspiCli.dll, msvcrt.dll, RPCRT4.dll,
SHLWAPI.dll, GDI32.dll, USER32.dll,
LPK.dll, USP10.dll, ole32.dll, SHELL32.dll,
sfc.dll, sfc_os.DLL, USERENV.dll,
profapi.dll, dwmapi.dll, ADVAPI32.dll,
sechost.dll, MPR.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll,
mscoreei.dll, mscorwks.dll, MSVCR80.dll,
mscorlib.ni.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll,
uxtheme.dll, CRYPTSP.dll, rsaenh.dll,
mscorjit.dll, System.ni.dll,
System.Drawing.ni.dll,
System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll, gdiplus.dll,
WindowsCodecs.dll, oleaut32.dll,
RpcRtRemote.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL, ieframe.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll,
version.DLL,
api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll,
normaliz.DLL, iertutil.dll, comctl32.dll,
SXS.DLL,
api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll,
iphlpapi.dll, NSI.dll, WINNSI.DLL,
DNSAPI.dll, WS2_32.dll, dhcpcsvc.DLL,
dhcpcsvc6.DLL, mswsock.dll, wshtcpip.dll,
wship6.dll, System.Configuration.ni.dll,
System.Xml.ni.dll, rasapi32.dll,
rasman.dll, rtutils.dll, winhttp.dll,
webio.dll, credssp.dll, CFGMGR32.dll,
WLIDNSP.DLL, PSAPI.DLL, mdnsNSP.dll,
rasadhlp.dll, fwpuclnt.dll,
System.Core.ni.dll, security.dll,
SECUR32.DLL, schannel.DLL, CRYPT32.dll,
MSASN1.dll, ncrypt.dll, bcrypt.dll,
bcryptprimitives.dll, GPAPI.dll,
shfolder.dll, PROPSYS.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll,
urlmon.dll, WININET.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll,
netprofm.dll, nlaapi.dll, npmproxy.dll,
MSHTML.dll, MLANG.dll, msimtf.dll,
msls31.dll, d2d1.dll, DWrite.dll, dxgi.dll,
WINTRUST.dll, d3d11.dll, D3D10Warp.dll,
ADvdDiscHlp64.dll,
Microsoft.WindowsAPICodePack.Shell.dll,
Microsoft.WindowsAPICodePack.dll,
explorerframe.dll, DUser.dll, DUI70.dll,
WindowsBase.ni.dll,
PresentationCore.ni.dll, wpfgfx_v0300.dll
svchost.exe 2728 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
HeciServer.exe 2764 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
SETUPAPI.dll, CFGMGR32.dll, msvcrt.dll,
RPCRT4.dll, ADVAPI32.dll, sechost.dll,
GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,
OLEAUT32.dll, ole32.dll, DEVOBJ.dll,
SHLWAPI.dll, SHELL32.dll, IMM32.DLL,
MSCTF.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll, profapi.dll,
CLBCatQ.DLL, CRYPTSP.dll, rsaenh.dll,
RpcRtRemote.dll
IPROSetMonitor.exe 2820 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
SETUPAPI.dll, CFGMGR32.dll, msvcrt.dll,
RPCRT4.dll, ADVAPI32.dll, sechost.dll,
GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,
OLEAUT32.dll, ole32.dll, DEVOBJ.dll,
MSVCP90.dll, MSVCR90.dll, IMM32.DLL,
MSCTF.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll
AnyDVDtray.exe 2856 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
Jhi_service.exe 2908 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
svchost.exe 2936 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll, RPCRT4.dll,
hpzinw12.dll, USER32.dll, GDI32.dll,
LPK.dll, USP10.dll, ADVAPI32.dll,
WSOCK32.dll, WS2_32.dll, NSI.dll,
VERSION.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll,
ntmarta.dll, WLDAP32.dll
svchost.exe 2984 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll, RPCRT4.dll,
hpzipm12.dll, USER32.dll, GDI32.dll,
LPK.dll, USP10.dll, ADVAPI32.dll,
WSOCK32.dll, WS2_32.dll, NSI.dll,
VERSION.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll,
ntmarta.dll, WLDAP32.dll, HPZidr12.dll,
WINSPOOL.DRV
SDFSSvc.exe 3012 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
hpqtra08.exe 3024 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
iTunes.exe 3052 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
PTReplicator.exe 2064 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
VolPanlu.exe 2924 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
IAStorIcon.exe 2900 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
iusb3mon.exe 2556 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
SDTray.exe 3092 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
iTunesHelper.exe 3168 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
hpwuschd2.exe 3184 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
avgui.exe 3288 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
jusched.exe 3360 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
avgnsa.exe 3620 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
avgsysa.dll, MSVCR110.dll, avgloga.dll,
avgntopenssla.dll, avgcfga.dll,
SHELL32.dll, msvcrt.dll, SHLWAPI.dll,
GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,
IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll, avgdetallocatora.dll,
avgcomma.dll, avgclita.dll, avgxpla.dll,
WS2_32.dll, RPCRT4.dll, NSI.dll,
VERSION.dll, WININET.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll,
normaliz.DLL, iertutil.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll,
advapi32.DLL, sechost.dll, MSVCP110.dll
avgemca.exe 3692 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
avgsysa.dll, WS2_32.dll, msvcrt.dll,
RPCRT4.dll, NSI.dll, MSVCR110.dll,
CRYPT32.dll, MSASN1.dll, avgloga.dll,
avgntopenssla.dll, avgcomma.dll,
avgcfga.dll, SHELL32.dll, SHLWAPI.dll,
GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,
IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll, avglnga.dll,
avgdetallocatora.dll
svchost.exe 3728 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll, RPCRT4.dll,
wiaservc.dll, ADVAPI32.dll, USER32.dll,
GDI32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,
OLEAUT32.dll, ole32.dll, VERSION.dll,
IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll, wiatrace.dll,
CRYPTBASE.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll,
secur32.dll, SSPICLI.DLL, credssp.dll,
msv1_0.DLL, cryptdll.dll, CFGMGR32.dll,
CLBCatQ.DLL, CRYPTSP.dll, rsaenh.dll,
SETUPAPI.dll, DEVOBJ.dll, WSDCHNGR.DLL,
FunDisc.dll, ATL.DLL, msxml6.dll,
SHLWAPI.dll, fdPnp.dll, hpowiax4.dll,
sti.dll, comctl32.dll
WLIDSVC.EXE 3828 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
ADVAPI32.dll, msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll,
RPCRT4.dll, OLEAUT32.dll, ole32.dll,
GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,
SHLWAPI.dll, CRYPT32.dll, MSASN1.dll,
SensApi.dll, PSAPI.DLL, sqmapi.dll,
NETAPI32.dll, netutils.dll, srvcli.dll,
wkscli.dll, SAMCLI.DLL, WINHTTP.dll,
webio.dll, IPHLPAPI.DLL, NSI.dll,
WINNSI.DLL, wer.dll, SHELL32.dll,
WS2_32.dll, WTSAPI32.dll, USERENV.dll,
profapi.dll, WINTRUST.dll, VERSION.dll,
WinSCard.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll,
CRYPTBASE.dll, CRYPTSP.dll, rsaenh.dll,
CLBCatQ.DLL, RpcRtRemote.dll, msxml3.dll,
WINSTA.dll, apphelp.dll, wbemprox.dll,
wbemcomn.dll, wbemsvc.dll, fastprox.dll,
NTDSAPI.dll, dssenh.dll, SspiCli.dll,
credssp.dll, mswsock.dll, wshtcpip.dll,
wship6.dll, dhcpcsvc.DLL, dhcpcsvc6.DLL,
CFGMGR32.dll, DNSAPI.dll, WLIDNSP.DLL,
mdnsNSP.dll, rasadhlp.dll, fwpuclnt.dll,
schannel.DLL, secur32.dll, ncrypt.dll,
bcrypt.dll, bcryptprimitives.dll,
GPAPI.dll, cryptnet.dll, WLDAP32.dll
SDUpdSvc.exe 3960 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
WLIDSVCM.EXE 1312 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
ADVAPI32.dll, msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll,
RPCRT4.dll, USER32.dll, GDI32.dll, LPK.dll,
USP10.dll, PSAPI.DLL, SHELL32.dll,
SHLWAPI.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll
SDWSCSvc.exe 4392 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
iPodService.exe 4692 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
CFGMGR32.dll, msvcrt.dll, RPCRT4.dll,
ADVAPI32.dll, sechost.dll, SETUPAPI.dll,
GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,
OLEAUT32.dll, ole32.dll, DEVOBJ.dll,
VERSION.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll,
CRYPTBASE.dll, iPodServiceLocalized.DLL,
iPodService.DLL, CLBCatQ.DLL, CRYPTSP.dll,
rsaenh.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll, SXS.DLL,
Wtsapi32.dll, WINSTA.dll, WINTRUST.dll,
CRYPT32.dll, MSASN1.dll
AppleMobileDeviceHelper.e 5008 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
conhost.exe 5016 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,
msvcrt.dll, IMM32.dll, MSCTF.dll,
ole32.dll, RPCRT4.dll, OLEAUT32.dll,
uxtheme.dll
distnoted.exe 5076 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
conhost.exe 5092 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,
msvcrt.dll, IMM32.dll, MSCTF.dll,
ole32.dll, RPCRT4.dll, OLEAUT32.dll,
uxtheme.dll
svchost.exe 4456 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll, RPCRT4.dll,
ipsecsvc.dll, AUTHZ.dll, fwpuclnt.dll,
FirewallAPI.dll, VERSION.dll,
FwRemoteSvr.DLL, ADVAPI32.dll, ole32.dll,
GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,
IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll,
CLBCatQ.DLL, OLEAUT32.dll, WS2_32.dll,
NSI.dll, mswsock.dll, wshtcpip.dll,
wship6.dll, IPHLPAPI.DLL, WINNSI.DLL,
dhcpcsvc6.DLL, dhcpcsvc.DLL, secur32.dll,
SSPICLI.DLL, credssp.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll
WUDFHost.exe 4088 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
ADVAPI32.dll, msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll,
RPCRT4.dll, USER32.dll, GDI32.dll, LPK.dll,
USP10.dll, ole32.dll, WUDFPlatform.dll,
SETUPAPI.dll, CFGMGR32.dll, OLEAUT32.dll,
DEVOBJ.dll, VERSION.dll, IMM32.DLL,
MSCTF.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll, WINTRUST.dll,
CRYPT32.dll, MSASN1.dll, WUDFx.dll,
WpdFs.dll, wmvcore.dll, WMASF.DLL,
gdiplus.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL,
portabledeviceclassextension.dll,
PortableDeviceTypes.dll, PROPSYS.dll
SearchIndexer.exe 5196 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
ADVAPI32.dll, msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll,
RPCRT4.dll, USER32.dll, GDI32.dll, LPK.dll,
USP10.dll, ole32.dll, OLEAUT32.dll,
TQUERY.DLL, SHLWAPI.dll, MSSRCH.DLL,
ESENT.dll, IMM32.dll, MSCTF.dll, psapi.dll,
SHELL32.dll, profapi.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll,
secur32.dll, SSPICLI.DLL, credssp.dll,
CLBCatQ.DLL, Msidle.dll, CRYPTSP.dll,
rsaenh.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll, mssprxy.dll,
propsys.dll, tQuery.dll.mui, ntmarta.dll,
WLDAP32.dll, VSSAPI.DLL, ATL.DLL,
VssTrace.DLL, samcli.dll, SAMLIB.dll,
netutils.dll, es.dll, CFGMGR32.dll,
WTSAPI32.dll, WINSTA.dll, USERENV.dll,
apphelp.dll, SXS.DLL, NaturalLanguage6.dll,
CRYPT32.dll, MSASN1.dll, NLSData0009.dll,
NLSLexicons0009.dll, elscore.dll,
ElsLad.dll, NLSData0000.dll, comctl32.dll,
SETUPAPI.dll, DEVOBJ.dll, NLSData0010.dll,
NLSLexicons0010.dll, NLSData0416.dll,
NLSLexicons0416.dll, NLSData0007.dll,
NLSLexicons0007.dll, NLSData000c.dll,
NLSLexicons000c.dll, NLSData0013.dll,
NLSLexicons0013.dll, NLSData0021.dll,
NLSLexicons0021.dll
wmpnetwk.exe 5308 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
ADVAPI32.dll, msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll,
RPCRT4.dll, USER32.dll, GDI32.dll, LPK.dll,
USP10.dll, OLEAUT32.dll, ole32.dll,
WSOCK32.dll, WS2_32.dll, NSI.dll,
IPHLPAPI.DLL, WINNSI.DLL, SHLWAPI.dll,
USERENV.dll, profapi.dll, WTSAPI32.dll,
IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll,
WINSTA.dll, ntmarta.dll, WLDAP32.dll,
wmdrmdev.dll, drmv2clt.dll, VERSION.dll,
MFPlat.DLL, AVRT.dll, SETUPAPI.dll,
CFGMGR32.dll, DEVOBJ.dll, SHELL32.dll,
WINTRUST.dll, CRYPT32.dll, MSASN1.dll,
CLBCatQ.DLL, CRYPTSP.dll, rsaenh.dll,
RpcRtRemote.dll, upnp.dll, WINHTTP.dll,
webio.dll, SSDPAPI.dll, SXS.DLL,
dhcpcsvc.DLL, dhcpcsvc6.DLL, wmp.dll,
gdiplus.dll, dwmapi.dll, wmploc.dll,
ieproxy.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll,
windowscodecs.dll, provsvc.dll, slc.dll,
SspiCli.dll, NETAPI32.dll, netutils.dll,
srvcli.dll, wkscli.dll, wmpps.dll,
wmpmde.dll, HTTPAPI.dll, pcwum.dll,
mswsock.dll, wshtcpip.dll, wship6.dll,
BlackBox.dll, WinSATAPI.dll, dxgi.dll,
msxml6.dll, urlmon.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll,
normaliz.DLL, iertutil.dll, WININET.dll,
PROPSYS.dll, msmpeg2enc.dll, devenum.dll,
WINMM.dll, msdmo.dll, netprofm.dll,
nlaapi.dll, npmproxy.dll, upnphost.dll,
wbemprox.dll, wbemcomn.dll, wbemsvc.dll,
fastprox.dll, NTDSAPI.dll, credssp.dll,
msxml3.dll, DNSAPI.dll, GPAPI.dll,
FirewallAPI.dll, comctl32.dll, XmlLite.dll,
LINKINFO.dll, apphelp.dll,
NetworkExplorer.dll, MPR.dll, drprov.dll,
ntlanman.dll, davclnt.dll, DAVHLPR.dll,
AUTHZ.dll, dsrole.dll, SAMLIB.dll
svchost.exe 5544 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll, RPCRT4.dll,
ole32.dll, GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll,
USP10.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll,
CRYPTBASE.dll, ADVAPI32.dll, ssdpsrv.dll,
WS2_32.dll, NSI.dll, FirewallAPI.dll,
VERSION.dll, IPHLPAPI.DLL, WINNSI.DLL,
dhcpcsvc.DLL, dhcpcsvc6.DLL, CRYPTSP.dll,
rsaenh.dll, mswsock.dll, wship6.dll,
wshtcpip.dll, secur32.dll, SSPICLI.DLL,
credssp.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll, fdrespub.dll,
wsdapi.dll, webservices.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL,
OLEAUT32.dll, FunDisc.dll, ATL.DLL,
SHLWAPI.dll, WINHTTP.dll, webio.dll,
HTTPAPI.dll, pcwum.dll, wkscli.dll,
netutils.dll, msxml6.dll, upnphost.dll,
SHELL32.dll, SSDPAPI.dll, XmlLite.dll,
USERENV.dll, profapi.dll, msxml3.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll,
udhisapi.dll
WmiPrvSE.exe 5984 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
ADVAPI32.dll, msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll,
RPCRT4.dll, USER32.dll, GDI32.dll, LPK.dll,
USP10.dll, wbemcomn.dll, OLEAUT32.dll,
ole32.dll, WS2_32.dll, NSI.dll,
FastProx.dll, NTDSAPI.dll, NCObjAPI.DLL,
IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll,
ntmarta.dll, WLDAP32.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL,
CRYPTSP.dll, rsaenh.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll,
wbemsvc.dll, wmiutils.dll, wmiprov.dll
svchost.exe 5172 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll, RPCRT4.dll,
pnrpsvc.dll, USERENV.dll, profapi.dll,
GPAPI.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll, secur32.dll,
SSPICLI.DLL, credssp.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll,
WS2_32.dll, NSI.dll, mswsock.dll,
user32.dll, GDI32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,
IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll, wship6.dll,
IPHLPAPI.DLL, WINNSI.DLL, dhcpcsvc.DLL,
dhcpcsvc6.DLL, sqmapi.dll, ADVAPI32.dll,
ole32.dll, SSDPAPI.DLL, SHELL32.dll,
SHLWAPI.dll, CRYPT32.dll, MSASN1.dll,
CRYPTSP.dll, rsaenh.dll, ncrypt.dll,
bcrypt.dll, p2psvc.dll, P2PGRAPH.dll,
ESENT.dll, slc.dll, XmlLite.dll, psapi.dll,
OLEAUT32.dll, AUTHZ.dll, pnrpnsp.dll,
rasadhlp.dll, ntmarta.dll, WLDAP32.dll,
schannel.DLL, drttransport.dll, drt.dll,
pcwum.dll, bcryptprimitives.dll, CLBCatQ.DL
APSDaemon.exe 5476 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
ADvdDiscHlp64.exe 3372 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
ADVAPI32.dll, msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll,
RPCRT4.dll, ADvdDiscHlp64.dll, USER32.dll,
GDI32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll, ole32.dll,
IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll,
uxtheme.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL, OLEAUT32.dll,
dwmapi.dll
conhost.exe 3316 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,
msvcrt.dll, IMM32.dll, MSCTF.dll,
ole32.dll, RPCRT4.dll, OLEAUT32.dll,
uxtheme.dll
hpqste08.exe 6200 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
hpqbam08.exe 6248 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
hpqgpc01.exe 6368 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
firefox.exe 6840 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
dllhost.exe 6452 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
msvcrt.dll, ole32.dll, GDI32.dll,
USER32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll, RPCRT4.dll,
IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll,
CLBCatQ.DLL, ADVAPI32.dll, sechost.dll,
OLEAUT32.dll, CRYPTSP.dll, rsaenh.dll,
RpcRtRemote.dll, IDStore.dll, actxprxy.dll,
WLIDPROV.DLL, wlidcli.dll, SHLWAPI.dll,
CRYPT32.dll, MSASN1.dll, OLEACC.dll,
PSAPI.DLL, USERENV.dll, profapi.dll,
SHELL32.dll, WININET.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll,
version.DLL,
api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll,
normaliz.DLL, iertutil.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll,
WINTRUST.dll, WinSCard.dll, PROPSYS.dll
IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe 2876 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
LMS.exe 6196 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
sppsvc.exe 5696 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
ADVAPI32.dll, msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll,
RPCRT4.dll, ole32.dll, GDI32.dll,
USER32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll, IMM32.DLL,
MSCTF.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll,
CRYPTSP.dll, rsaenh.dll, sppwinob.dll,
sppobjs.dll, DNSAPI.dll, WS2_32.dll,
NSI.dll, OLEAUT32.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL,
SspiCli.dll, SETUPAPI.dll, CFGMGR32.dll,
DEVOBJ.dll, WINTRUST.dll, CRYPT32.dll,
MSASN1.dll
UNS.exe 1364 ntdll.dll, wow64.dll, wow64win.dll,
wow64cpu.dll
wuauclt.exe 6752 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
msvcrt.dll, ole32.dll, GDI32.dll,
USER32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll, RPCRT4.dll,
ADVAPI32.dll, sechost.dll, OLEAUT32.dll,
SHLWAPI.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll,
wucltux.dll, gdiplus.dll, MSIMG32.dll,
SHELL32.dll, OLEACC.dll, slc.dll,
UxTheme.dll, DUser.dll, Cabinet.dll,
CRYPT32.dll, MSASN1.dll, WINTRUST.dll,
comctl32.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll,
ADvdDiscHlp64.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL,
CRYPTSP.dll, rsaenh.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll,
wups2.dll
cmd.exe 5832 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
msvcrt.dll, WINBRAND.dll, USER32.dll,
GDI32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll, IMM32.DLL,
MSCTF.dll, apphelp.dll
conhost.exe 1904 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
GDI32.dll, USER32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll,
msvcrt.dll, IMM32.dll, MSCTF.dll,
ole32.dll, RPCRT4.dll, OLEAUT32.dll,
uxtheme.dll, ADvdDiscHlp64.dll,
ADVAPI32.dll, sechost.dll, dwmapi.dll,
comctl32.DLL, SHLWAPI.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll,
CLBCatQ.DLL
dllhost.exe 6684 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
msvcrt.dll, ole32.dll, GDI32.dll,
USER32.dll, LPK.dll, USP10.dll, RPCRT4.dll,
IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll,
CLBCatQ.DLL, ADVAPI32.dll, sechost.dll,
OLEAUT32.dll, CRYPTSP.dll, rsaenh.dll,
RpcRtRemote.dll, uxtheme.dll,
ADvdDiscHlp64.dll, wininet.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll,
shlwapi.DLL,
api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll,
version.DLL,
api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll,
normaliz.DLL, iertutil.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll,
Secur32.dll, SSPICLI.DLL, SHELL32.dll,
profapi.dll,
api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll,
WS2_32.dll, NSI.dll, mswsock.dll,
wship6.dll, IPHLPAPI.DLL, WINNSI.DLL
WmiPrvSE.exe 6496 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
ADVAPI32.dll, msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll,
RPCRT4.dll, USER32.dll, GDI32.dll, LPK.dll,
USP10.dll, wbemcomn.dll, OLEAUT32.dll,
ole32.dll, WS2_32.dll, NSI.dll,
FastProx.dll, NTDSAPI.dll, NCObjAPI.DLL,
IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll, CRYPTBASE.dll,
ntmarta.dll, WLDAP32.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL,
wbemprox.dll, CRYPTSP.dll, rsaenh.dll,
RpcRtRemote.dll, wbemsvc.dll, wmiutils.dll,
cimwin32.dll, framedynos.dll, SspiCli.dll,
WTSAPI32.dll, WINBRAND.dll
tasklist.exe 7012 ntdll.dll, kernel32.dll, KERNELBASE.dll,
ADVAPI32.dll, msvcrt.dll, sechost.dll,
RPCRT4.dll, USER32.dll, GDI32.dll, LPK.dll,
USP10.dll, ole32.dll, VERSION.dll, MPR.dll,
OLEAUT32.dll, Secur32.dll, SSPICLI.DLL,
WS2_32.dll, NSI.dll, framedynos.dll,
WTSAPI32.dll, NETAPI32.dll, netutils.dll,
srvcli.dll, wkscli.dll, dbghelp.dll,
SHLWAPI.dll, IMM32.DLL, MSCTF.dll,
CRYPTBASE.dll, CLBCatQ.DLL, wbemprox.dll,
wbemcomn.dll, Winsta.dll, CRYPTSP.dll,
rsaenh.dll, RpcRtRemote.dll, wbemsvc.dll,
fastprox.dll, NTDSAPI.dll, wmiutils.dll
These Windows services are started:

Adobe Acrobat Update Service
AMD External Events Utility
Apple Mobile Device
Application Experience
AVG WatchDog
AVGIDSAgent
Base Filtering Engine
Bonjour Service
CNG Key Isolation
COM+ Event System
Computer Browser
Creative Audio Service
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
DHCP Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
Diagnostic Service Host
Diagnostic System Host
Distributed Link Tracking Client
DNS Client
Function Discovery Provider Host
Function Discovery Resource Publication
Group Policy Client
HomeGroup Listener
HomeGroup Provider
HP CUE DeviceDiscovery Service
hpqcxs08
Human Interface Device Access
Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface
Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service
Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service
Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service
Intel(R) PROSet Monitoring Service
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
IP Helper
iPod Service
IPsec Policy Agent
Multimedia Class Scheduler
Net Driver HPZ12
Network Connections
Network List Service
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
Offline Files
Peer Name Resolution Protocol
Peer Networking Grouping
Peer Networking Identity Manager
Plug and Play
Pml Driver HPZ12
Portable Device Enumerator Service
Power
Print Spooler
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
RPC Endpoint Mapper
Secondary Logon
Security Accounts Manager
Security Center
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
Software Protection
Spybot-S&D 2 Scanner Service
Spybot-S&D 2 Security Center Service
Spybot-S&D 2 Updating Service
SSDP Discovery
System Event Notification Service
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Themes
UPnP Device Host
User Profile Service
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
Windows Search
Windows Update
WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
Workstation

The command completed successfully.

Host Name: USER-PC
OS Name: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional
OS Version: 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
OS Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration: Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type: Multiprocessor Free
Registered Owner: User
Registered Organization: 
Product ID: 00371-OEM-9044666-62102
Original Install Date: 1/18/2013, 6:25:18 PM
System Boot Time: 12/12/2013, 5:54:17 PM
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model: To be filled by O.E.M.
System Type: x64-based PC
Processor(s): 1 Processor(s) Installed.
[01]: Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7 GenuineIntel ~3801 Mhz
BIOS Version: American Megatrends Inc. F14, 8/22/2012
Windows Directory: C:\Windows
System Directory: C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
System Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Input Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Time Zone: (UTC-08:00) Pacific Time (US & Canada)
Total Physical Memory: 8,152 MB
Available Physical Memory: 5,924 MB
Virtual Memory: Max Size: 16,303 MB
Virtual Memory: Available: 13,858 MB
Virtual Memory: In Use: 2,445 MB
Page File Location(s): C:\pagefile.sys
Domain: WORKGROUP
Logon Server: \\USER-PC
Hotfix(s): 183 Hotfix(s) Installed.
[01]: KB2849697
[02]: KB2849696
[03]: KB2841134
[04]: KB2670838
[05]: KB2592687
[06]: KB971033
[07]: KB2479943
[08]: KB2484033
[09]: KB2488113
[10]: KB2491683
[11]: KB2505438


----------



## mattyxp (Dec 12, 2013)

By the way, the svchost.exe associated with NSI is not showing a lot of memory use yet because I just rebooted which resets it. Over the next hours and days it will build back up to using most of the available RAM.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well that didn't come over as PHP code, so a difficult read, never mind. Run the attached .zip file it returns a .bat file (svchost.bat) right click on this and select "run as administrator" restart computer, let us know how you get on. 

View attachment svchost.zip


----------



## mattyxp (Dec 12, 2013)

ran .bat file and restarted computer. svchost.exe - Local Service with NSI process running under it is still growing. On computer reboot it started at about 10,000k and 10 minutes later its moving up the memory usage list and it's now at 19,000+ K and climbing.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, remove AVG use their uninstaller, check the problem after, you are better served with free MSE (microsoft security services).

Download tools and utilities | AVG


----------



## mattyxp (Dec 12, 2013)

Uninstalled AVG Virus Scan. Rebooted. svchost.exe associated with nsi process is still leaking memory. In 6 hours it went from 10,000'ish K to now at 300,000+ K and is now at the top of the memory usage list. AVG Free being re-installed as that was not a factor in the issue.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,well we look for the obvious causes and as AV's often are the cause we start there. You have the win HTTP proxy server running this is a known issue, go to start search and type cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy paste:-


```
SC config WinHttpAutoProxySvc type= own
```
 (press enter) Restart computer let us know how you get on.


----------



## mattyxp (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi,
Ran that command on cmd and returned "success". Rebooted. svchost.exe associated with nsi process started at 10,000'ish K and is now moving up the list. In 10 minutes it is now at 16,000+K and continues to climb up the list.


----------



## mattyxp (Dec 12, 2013)

I ran CCleaner and TFC and now the svchost.exe associated with nsi process has settled down and is hovering around 21,976 K. Not sure if the scans/cleans helped or if your previous cmd line instruction did the trick. svchost.exe is also going up and down a little bit regarding memory use now. Looks like we have a winner! Thanks so much!!! You are awesome. I'll keep you posted if anything changes.


----------



## mattyxp (Dec 12, 2013)

Ok...real problem solved! I could stop/slow down memory leak coming from svchost.exe associated with the nsi process by running TFC. However, it would eventually start creeping up or if I didn't run TFC after a boot then it would do its usual memory leak thing. Soooo......
I finally found that Internet Explorer might be the problem. I removed Internet Explorer 11 which then reverts back to Internet Explorer 10. I then removed Internet Explorer 10 which then reverts back to Internet Explorer 9. And viola! Problem solved. After the reboot, svchost.exe associated with the nsi process no longer has a memory leak problem and hovers around 8500k. All Better. Hopes this helps anyone with similar problem. Cheers!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the wonderful mystery of MS software, glad you got it sorted, thanks for passing on your experience much appreciated.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

You're welcome if your issue(s) is solved please use the thread tools above and mark the thread as solved.


----------

